
Show HN: A pythonic wrapper over atd to schedule deletion of files/directories - devnonymous
https://github.com/lonetwin/expyre
======
nathancahill
Cool, but "pythonic" and

    
    
        from expyre.helpers import *
    

don't go together.

~~~
asimuvPR
Your comment made me check the repo. It has tests, good naming conventions,
and a good program structure. It's actually better than other widely used
python packages. Yet for some reason the import statement stood out for you.
It would be more constructive to bring the point in a better manner. The
comment:

\- Publicly shames the library author. This is not acceptable. For all we know
the import statement simply slipped unnoticed. The way to bring it up should
have been a github issue or a pull request.

\- Undermines the work of the library author by simply focusing on a simple
issue that can be easily resolved. One of the biggest issues in open source
projects is how we treat fellow programmers. Too often we forget that _people_
write the code. We should take their emotions into consideration. Just like
I'm not publicly scolding you. I believe that we should treat each other with
kindness. You probably had a bad day. Or you posted without much thought. But
imagine being the library author and seeing this as the only comment in the
thread. In a board read by thousands of people. How would you feel?

I thought very hard about posting this because I don't want you or anyone to
think that I'm calling you out. My aim is to make a point about the comment
and how it undermines the effort and work of the library author. Not about you
as a person. I hope you don't take it as harsh criticism.

~~~
mmel
When does making an observation become 'public shaming' ? I do not think the
threshold was met in OPs post.

~~~
asimuvPR
Good point to bring up. The threshold varies from person to person. In my
case, it was the act of posting a comment that focused on one line of code and
stating it not being pythonic. Without offering an explanation of why it's not
pythonic or offering samples. The line would pass the PEP 8 guidelines because
it used a wildcard import when an explicit import statement is preferred.
Rather than:

    
    
        from module import *
    

It should be:

    
    
        from module import Foo, Bar

